# Varanus sp. at Whitsunday Islands: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

can anyone ID this Varanus sp.?
Found on Whitsunday Islands on May 4th, 2010.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2014)

Lace monitor, _Varanus varius._
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, Cameron!
Regards, Mario


----------

